# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Ваша первая учительница

## Irina

*А вы помните своего первого учителя? Какие чувства вызывают эти воспоминания?*  :10c1470737d560d916b

----------


## Sanych

Конечно помню. Звали её - Анна Филиповна. Строгая женщина прелонного возраста. Мы её навещали с классом ещё во время учёбы потом. Она уже на пенсии была.

----------


## Irina

Я помню тоже свою. Надежда Васильевна. Педагог от бога. Как наседка над цыплятами над нами тряслась. Самый любимый учитель в жизни - больше таких не встречала.

----------

